# Firefox öffnen GUI



## PowerPaul89 (30. Jul 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mal Fragen, wie man einen Link in ner GUI öffnen kann.
Ich habe nen JEditor Pane und nen Hyperlinklistener. Ich kann also mit der URL machen was ich will, aber wie öffnet man den Firefox mit der URL?
Gibt es da nicht nen einfachen Befehl??
Ich konnte nichts finden...

Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2010)

unter Java 6
Desktop.open()

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/72350-excel-datei-oeffnen.html


----------



## BBD (30. Jul 2010)

So geht es einfach 


```
String url = "http://www.google.at";
        try {
            new ProcessBuilder("rundll32", "url.dll,FileProtocolHandler", url).start();
        } catch (IOException ex) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Browser does not exestiert", "NAME", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE, null);
        }
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2010)

...und platformgebunden. Desktop.open() ist die bessere Variante.


----------



## MarcB (30. Jul 2010)

In dem Fall halt Desktop.browse()

```
Desktop.getDesktop().browse(new URI("http://www.java-forum.org/"));
```


----------



## PowerPaul89 (30. Jul 2010)

Geilo funktioniert!
Danke


----------



## PowerPaul89 (30. Jul 2010)

Warum ist der eine Aufruf besser al der andere?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2010)

rundll32 ist eine Windows-Datei (ich glaub exe). Die hat Linux oder Mac OS z.B. nicht. Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob windows 64bit die hat (die würde dann u.U. rundl64 heisen, da kann ich mich aber auch irren). Demzufolge läuft dein Code nur auf windows....oder wenns ganz blöd läuft: nur auf 32bit-Windows-Systemen.


----------



## PowerPaul89 (30. Jul 2010)

Das wäre ärgerlich, okay danke nochmal!


----------

